# Various R32 GTR bits



## adamc (May 8, 2010)

Does any one have the AMB sensor that gives the outside air temp sensor? My got chucked when the air con was removed! ***x1f629;

Also looking for a Kansai strut brace

Complete air con kit (everything from the engine bay side) 

Oil cooler and filter relocation kit

Maybe a single turbo kit (550hp ish) depending on budget and what***8217;s out there.

Thanks


----------



## USNR33GTR (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a full aircon setup from an R33 GTR that I'd sell. You'd need to verify it fits first, though I believe it wouldn't have any problem.

Also have an oil cooler/filter relocation setup, uses the OEM block fitting. Has -10 lines to/from cooler and filter relocation plate.

Pm if interested, and I'll get some pics taken.


----------



## adamc (May 8, 2010)

Bump - still looking for everything except the air con


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

adamc said:


> Bump - still looking for everything except the air con


Is this the slightly red-colour-ish oval sensor in the top of the dashboard that you're looking for?
Send me a PM with a picture, I think I might have them (if it's the correct one).


----------



## adamc (May 8, 2010)

No, it’s the small black box found attached to the air con fan in the engine bay


----------



## e30h26 (Mar 9, 2013)

adamc said:


> No, it’s the small black box found attached to the air con fan in the engine bay


I've got this, if you still need it.


----------



## mr_maj (Feb 8, 2005)

I've got an filter relocator kit with sandwich plate hoses and cooler


----------

